# Lovely locals!



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

I've finally gotten most of my collection up on shelves in my garage AND I recently got a new camera!
 Here's the bulk of my local collection these are all from Monroe County and southeast Carbon County, Pa.
 I've got some really good ones in there!


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

Local Hutches


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

Stand at attention boys!!


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

This is probably the rarest bottle in my collection. It wasn't known until his one came out of an old digger's collection a couple years back. No one I know has ever seen another.


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

There aren't many squats from Monroe County. There's only one pontiled (don't have it).
 I love these!


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

This is definitely one of my favorite milks.
 A Third Quart Chocolate Milk!


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

These are RARE! The pint is dated 1915.


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

These are special. This was my great-great uncle's farm.


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

Palmerton quarts and pints


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

Quarts and pints (and a half pint!) from near Palmerton.


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

My most recent addition
 F. Horlacher / Bowmans (Bowmanstown)


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

J. Guth / Weisport
 Should be spelled "Weissport"


----------



## houseman (Jul 6, 2010)

Last one for tonight. I hope everyone enjoys them as much as I do!
 This setion is mostly crown tops...some common as dirt but there are a few goodies in there!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: Lovely locals*

Nice looking collection going on------nice display[8|]========Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: Lovely locals*

Very nice collection,...looks like it took awhile to put together.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2010)

*RE: Lovely locals*

Very nice display, Tim. I would love to do something like that with my large collection of locals, but they all live in glass cases thanks to two mischievous feline creatures. They have never broken any of my bottles, but I have never given them the opportunity, either!

 I feel your pain on the lack of squats. My county has only two, one pontiled and one smooth-base. I have them both, but would love to discover a new one or two.  ~Jim


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2010)

*RE: Lovely locals*

Gotta love a "Locals" collector.......Jim


----------



## houseman (Jul 7, 2010)

*RE: Lovely locals*

Thanks for the replies everyone. It was a love of local history that got me into bottle collecting in the first place and I've been going strong for almost 15 years now. I don't live in Monroe County anymore but I can trace my ancestry there back to the 18th century and I still feel a connection. I live in the next county over now and have been learning about and collecting the immediate area for about three years. 

 Jim, I know what you're saying about the dangers of cats and bottles. We have four cats (and two little kids!) so the garage was the perfect place. I can lock the kids and cats out! A few years back I had some really good milks in a box under a window. One of the cats jumped out of the window onto the box and I heard a sickening "POP" from the box. Lost a good one that day.[]


----------



## cookie (Jul 10, 2010)

*RE: Lovely locals*

nice collection....


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 15, 2010)

*RE: Lovely locals*

Great group of sodas! I would like to display my locals like that too. The shop is a good candidate, but first I would have to move the deer mounts, a elk rack, a beaver pelt , and a coyote's. The 66 Ford Mustang and 69 SS chevy hubcaps, yard tools, auto tools,auto parts,pocketknife repair parts, hang the selving, then I could unload the dozen large boxes of sodas, meds and stoneware whiskey bottles. Humm , I think maybe a new shed/shop would be better item! Best PA collection I've seen this month!


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jul 18, 2010)

*RE: Lovely locals*

Nice collection.  I have collected locals from my neck of the woods for nearly 40 years now, and still miss a few.  Takes a great deal of time and patience to get a collection like yours, good work!


----------



## houseman (Jul 22, 2010)

*RE: Lovely locals*

Thanks again for the replies. It's been nearly 15 years since my buddy from work showed me some old bottles he had and took me out digging for the first time. I dug a local deco soda bottle that day and I was instantly hooked. Since then I haven't been able to pass up a chance to get another local!!


----------



## madman (Aug 28, 2010)

*RE: Lovely locals*

he man that is a very very nice collection ! the milk bottles on the half inch plywood shelf need one more bracket in the middle  hey im not pickin i work with wood, that will warp like crazy if not supported again killer stuff there!


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 8, 2010)

*RE: Lovely locals*

very nice indeed


----------

